
Introducing Project Fin: A Raspbeery Pi CM Carrier Board for Fleet Owners - alexandros
https://resin.io/blog/introducing-project-fin-a-board-for-fleet-owners/
======
headlands
Just about a week ago the Raspberry Pi foundation released an updated Pi 3 B+
(see this HN thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16582878](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16582878)).

This update was an incremental release and was a disappointment for some who
hoped for more memory, some eMMC, faster USB and so on. These are all high
cost options and the Foundations goals are really education at lowest possible
cost - something which they have been very successful at.

This new carrier board for the Raspberry Pi 3 compute module attempts to
satisfy more demanding users as well as the industrial market.

Among quite a few other features this board has eMMC, a RTC and a separate
bluetooth micro controller for use in low power situations.

All in all a very interesting little board. I think it will be very popular
for people looking for industrial solutions.

